# Thursday Nov 15 - dry?



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if this holiday is 'dry'?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I would imagine it will commence on evening of 14th around 6ish as is pitch black by then and bars reopen evening of 15th but could be wrong


----------



## Aseel Alasadi (Oct 20, 2012)

What is the occasion of this holiday as my kids were told this in their school but I don't know what is the holiday for? Is it confirmed?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Islamic New Year ..


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

...... Muharram !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

All Islamic religious Holidays are dry.

Also, this isn't directed at the OP but it gets a little tedious when people post here asking if a particular holiday is dry. Even if it is, it will be for just one night and I'm pretty sure people can survive without drinking alcohol in a public place for just one night.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> All Islamic religious Holidays are dry.
> 
> Also, this isn't directed at the OP but it gets a little tedious when people post here asking if a particular holiday is dry. Even if it is, it will be for just one night and I'm pretty sure people can survive without drinking alcohol in a public place for just one night.


LOL and let's face it, there are only 3 or 4 dry nights a year, hardly a hardship.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

The only reason I asked is because we have guests in town and had made plans to go out. I don't have an issue with a dry night.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

It is not whether its a dry night or not ... it is about making plans as to what to do on a long weekend ... especially if one has people from out of town ...

Now, if one does not receive guests (whether by choice or not) ... well then ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

My wife's anniversary was on a dry night, and yes, I did get pissed off that it was a dry night. Just got a rude shock when we turned up at the restaurant, as they neglected to inform me about this when booking.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

But just because no alcohol is served doesn't stop people going out and doing things. There are still plenty of things to do.

Plus it has nothing to do with whether you have guests or not, it's some people reliance on needing booze to have a good time that is quite sad.

Go do a booze run, have a house party, go camping or something like that.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

So just to be clear , is the dry night tonight or last night, coz we were served alcohol at dinner last night


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Plus it has nothing to do with whether you have guests or not, it's some people reliance on needing booze to have a good time that is quite sad.


Yes and no. I understand rsinner's frustration, for example. Planning a nice night out with your wife and savouring in your mind a nice fresh seafood dish accompanied by a chilly, delicious white wine to see it vanish unexpectedly is not "needing booze to have a good time".


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> So just to be clear , is the dry night tonight or last night, coz we were served alcohol at dinner last night


You were lucky because it was dry yesterday everywhere else.


----------

